# Halo 3 vs. Crysis



## Cheese

the 2 most hyped games, for the 2 different systems only. which do you think is better. (not how many will be sold, but in your own honest opinions) 

for me, i think Crysis all the way. IMHO i think halo is a over hyped over rated game and die hard halo fans have been brainwashed. the single player sux, the only good multi is Halo custom edition. what do you think?


----------



## skidude

Crysis, since it's a PC game. Well, actually, I'm sure Halo 3 will come out for PC in 5 years and Microsoft will make you pay $500 for their new, crappy, broken OS to play it.

Ya, I think I'll take Crysis.


----------



## hermeslyre

I don't which one would be better, I've played neither.  If you asked which one will sell better it be, hands down, halo 3. Back when I was a console gamer I heard it everywhere, magazines, game store employees; Pc gaming is dying, consoles are the "new" thing. There was abit of truth to it, console gaming holds a position above Pc, in terms of numbers, price, and reception. Thus the overhyped, great console game will sell more than the gamer-hyped, great  pc game. 

Er.. back on subject. If I had to guess I'd guess Crysis. The Halo series hasn't changed much over the years, and Halo 3 will be very similar to H2, possibly to the point where you feel you're playing it just in a new setting , new graphics etc. Crysis is a new intellectual property, offering a couple new tricks to the proverbial bag. and the graphic are prettier. Yum.


----------



## Archangel

well.. I'm looking forward to both games.  but I'm looking much more forward to halo 3 t than to crysis.  hance my choice 

for example..   Ive read so far that in Halo 3 you can play the single player campaign Coop with up to 4 people.  thats great!


----------



## wafflez

hermeslyre said:


> I don't which one would be better, I've played neither.  If you asked which one will sell better it be, hands down, halo 3. Back when I was a console gamer I heard it everywhere, magazines, game store employees; Pc gaming is dying, consoles are the "new" thing. There was abit of truth to it, console gaming holds a position above Pc, in terms of numbers, price, and reception. Thus the overhyped, great console game will sell more than the gamer-hyped, great  pc game.
> 
> Er.. back on subject. If I had to guess I'd guess Crysis. The Halo series hasn't changed much over the years, and Halo 3 will be very similar to H2, possibly to the point where you feel you're playing it just in a new setting , new graphics etc. Crysis is a new intellectual property, offering a couple new tricks to the proverbial bag. and the graphic are prettier. Yum.



thank torrents =D
anyone remotely computer savvy tends to torrent single player games on pc >_>
that's why counterstrike always sold so well, it was a solid online game that required purchase.


----------



## hermeslyre

wafflez said:


> thank torrents =D
> anyone remotely computer savvy tends to torrent single player games on pc >_>
> that's why counterstrike always sold so well, it was a solid online game that required purchase.



Much to the distress of the clumsy mediadefender and game developers.  But still, the ability to "torrent" games doesn't seem to be the only reason Pc gaming sales are so low, if that's part of what you were implying, I can't tell. Out of a million possible sales, only a small percentage is made up of pirated copies, mostly because of the average consumer knows nada concerning computers, or simply P2P software.. In the US, I mean, concerning the lower piracy rate compared to legit sales. Elsewhere I'm sure this type of thing may be the only way to procure a copy, in which case the definition of "stealing" can be a blurry or misconceptionalized (big word XD), in my mind at the very least.

Maybe it's just perception. I grew up on consoles, and saw PC gaming as a totally different genre. Not nerdy, per say, but more involved, complicated. Maybe that's how the average joe see's PC gaming. That and one of the largest markets of consoles these days are children, and who wants to give their kid a expensive PC to tinker with, compared to the easier to use, more defined, and cheaper console?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Its easier to get a console then it is a gaming PC.

Like for LAN parties, its easier to host an Xbox LAN, since with PC's you have to bring a monitor, keyboard, mouse, computer, ext. 
With the Xbox LAN, its the Xbox and maybe a TV. 



Though I am looking forward to Halo 3. 
Crysis not so much, yet, need to compare my specs and whatnot.


----------



## KeegsyFish

yer true i agree with  g4m3rof1337  and u dont need to worry about your specs with a console....but never the less im looking forward to crysis !!!! with my new comp on the way


----------



## Cheese

wow. so far its tied.


----------



## R2_Shot_U

halo 3 all the way for me.  For one the single player doesnt suck, cept maybe halo 2, but still it pushed you to see the ending so badly, that it set the series up for halo 3.  and according to bungie when they let the press see it, one of the press members said that the ending was perfect.  then aside from single player, theres multiplayer with xbox live and the map editor (forge), not to mention saved films which you can take screenshots from and upload them to bungie.net and do whatever you want with them.  Halo 3 will outlast any game.


----------



## patrickv

Halo 3 , hand downs, hopefully Bungie will put more effort with multi player ( i mean more grunts or characters)


----------



## spanky

I never really liked xbox's or halo. I already has my PS2 and Counter-Strike. Playing halo or halo 2 online is so much like counter-strike but I like the realism side. Not like plasma rifles and all that jazz. I'm looking forward more towards Crysis. The game play looks amazing.


----------



## Kornowski

Crysis without a doubt! Halo 3, C'mon, another one, Yeah, alright the first two were a hit, but don't drag it on!


----------



## kobaj

Halo3, hands down, will be the god of games. Always and forever!


----------



## Cheese

lol. so far, its Crysis FTW. and as you can see as the picture by my name, i think Crysis all the way.


----------



## Archangel

Kornowski said:


> Crysis without a doubt! Halo 3, C'mon, another one, Yeah, alright the first two were a hit, but don't drag it on!



could say the same about crysis.  cmon, another jungle shooter    luckily, it isnt THAT black/white


----------



## lovely?

hmm i will go with halo 3, just because console gaming can be so much more fun, and with halo 3 its gonna be familiar, with controls and what-not,  but there will be soo many new things you might have to get a tutorial


----------



## 12-Gauge

There's no doubt that Halo 3 will be awesome. But I'm sick of people acting like their lives won't begin until Halo 3 is launched. A friend of mine just bought a 360 for Halo 3 and nothing else. To me, that is madness and to that end, my vote goes to Crysis.


----------



## Cheese

its a tight race and so far Crysis is winning! yay!


----------



## spanky

Although only 2 votes short, I love that Crysis is winning.


----------



## Cheese

Ditto.


----------



## Cheese

anyone else wana vote? its a close race!


----------



## HumanMage

I voted Halo 3, I personally don't see why Crysis is so popular. It looks like Farcry but with better graphics and I wasn't a huge fan of Farcry...just wasn't my thing.


----------



## mrpiddly

crysis should win just because of sandbox2


----------



## INTELCRAZY

mrpiddly said:


> crysis should win just because of sandbox2



Yeah that Sandbox is gonna put some competition up for Gmod...


----------



## darklord

Crysis because i think halo series is way too overrated. plus sandbox2 is so freaking awesome.


----------



## hermeslyre

HumanMage said:


> I voted Halo 3, I personally don't see why Crysis is so popular. It looks like Farcry but with better graphics and I wasn't a huge fan of Farcry...just wasn't my thing.



You could say the same thing about halo 3. It's the same as both halo and halo 2 but with just slightly better graphics and a different story/setting.  To be honest I was a Halo 1 superfan, got past it on legendary 7-8 times. sometimes co-op with my bro (co-op rules), but that made it easy. When halo 2 came out I was super hyped but didn't spend nearly as much time on it; I had already played this game in halo 1. Halo 3 is the same way. :\


----------



## kobaj

hermeslyre said:


> Halo 3 is the same way. :\



Halo3 isnt out yet, how would you even know?!


----------



## hermeslyre

Reviews have been out since yesterday.  They all say the same thing, it adds alittle but stays the same. The biggest changes being forge and 4 player co-op. And really.. even if the reviews weren't out, it be the same. A Bungie spokesperson has actually stated that the best gameplay is when you take 10 minutes of intense fighting/etc and duplicate it throughout the rest of the game. Sure it's fun, but I can't stand playing the same stuff over and over again forever, it can get boring.


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Once again EA is screwing with our heads....

http://www.crysisdemo.com/
http://www.incrysis.com/forums/viewtopic.php?id=9332&p=1
http://boards.gamefaqs.com/gfaqs/genmessage.php?board=931665&topic=38385204
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=40338

I was pumped for this and now extremely pissed off... I mean extremely, I won't be able to sleep tonight, of course you guys aren't reading this, most of you are at GameStop and hopefully there wasn't a delay.

IT'S REAL NICE TO NOW THIS AT THE LAST MOMENT!!! Yup, anyone care to boycott?

Another thing...This better be BUG-FREE on any form of Vista, I don't care about the Sandbox, yet. That's what the full game is for, and that is probably why they are including Sandbox2 in the demo so, their bugs might 'slide'. Sorry Crytek and EA, not happening here. Are they working with Rockstar?


----------



## hermeslyre

I posted this up on the 22nd,

http://www.computerforum.com/98111-crysis-sp-demo-delayed.html

So it wasn't as last moment as you think. Disappointing, but I'd rather have a demo that's looks like it should than one that looks like the crysis Beta. I've been playing around with the settings and found I can turn everything on high if i shut of the shaders (crippling, i know), shadows and post processing. Turning off the shaders gives me an extra 20-30 FPS. It doesn't look as good but with everything else on high it equals it out a bit. But even with everything as high as it can go it still doesn't look close to the videos we've all seen. :\


----------



## pokemon87654

Halo 3 just because, I have liked the first two so much..


----------



## kobaj

Ok, ok, ok, this will finally end this war. Lets google fight it to see who is better.

The winner is *drum roll*. Halo 3!


----------



## kof2000

i dont like HALO series but because of halo 3 game. i found out a bunch of my co-workers play games  they were all lining up at night and they had to wake up and go to work at 6am lmao


----------



## Cheese

kobaj said:


> Ok, ok, ok, this will finally end this war. Lets google fight it to see who is better.
> 
> The winner is *drum roll*. Halo 3!



its says results found for it. not that people voted on it. silly goose. your not allowed to use false information is this thread.


----------



## kobaj

Cheese said:


> its says results found for it. not that people voted on it. silly goose. your not allowed to use false information is this thread.



I didnt say it was people who voted on it either, Its simply statistics that show halo 3 has been talked about more, therefor more people like it .


----------



## Cheese

or complain about it. more often than not when i ask at school people say halo is over rated.


----------



## Archangel

well, you either like halo, or you dont.   But I think you can call it a fact that halo is the best sci-fi fps games.  (and with sci-fi I mean spaceships etc, so not stull like halflife 2  )
the Halo series has so far earned a great name for itself, and ofcourse, that also creates a group of people thats strongly against it. 

tell me, whats bad about halo?  whats so good about it?  well, imo, for one, the gameplay is great in halo 1 and 2, so i excpect it to be the same with 3.   the replay value of the game is good too.   the difficulty level is good, so is the AI.   controlling vehicles is easy and fun, not to mention the Multiplayer is well balanced.

I havnt played Halo 3 yet, But I am fairly sure it'll b a good game, maybe better    But so far, all the games I've played made by Bungie were, well, 'finished'   if you know what I mean.   everything jsut fits together etc. and so far noone has given me a reason to think different   (feel free to try so tough ^^ )


----------



## MyCattMaxx

They both suck!!!  Bad poll IMHO


----------



## skidude

Now that I own Halo 3, I can honestly say Crysis will be better than Halo 3 hands down. It won't even be close.


----------



## robina_80

i dont know why halo 3's getting all this media attention its CRAP never played it dont want to crysis looks well good im defently getting that


----------



## Shane

crysis is gonna be like 10% better than Halo 3


----------



## INTELCRAZY

robina_80 said:


> i dont know why halo 3's getting all this media attention its CRAP never played it dont want to crysis looks well good im defently getting that



Can you play with a 7600GS? I am not saying that to be mean... I am just curious...



Nevakonaza said:


> crysis is gonna be like 10% better than Halo 3



Well, according to my exact calculations, you are wrong and it will be 10.11111111% better   

Of course it will Nevakonaza, don't have to pay to play online 

I wonder if Mountain Dew will make 'Game Fuel' for Crysis? If not, I will order some Jolt...


----------



## skidude

INTELCRAZY said:


> I wonder if Mountain Dew will make 'Game Fuel' for Crysis? If not, I will order some Jolt...



I certainly hope they do, I love that Game Fuel stuff


----------



## Cheese

MyCattMaxx said:


> They both suck!!!  Bad poll IMHO



LOL OMG LMFAO WTF?

edit- ROFL!!!


----------



## 12-Gauge

Having played Halo 3, I am almost certain that Crysis will be the superior game. It won't sell as well but, then again, mainstream popularity is usually the result of ignorance (casual gamers who don't know what FPS stands for claiming that Halo 3 has teh awesomest graphix evar and camping outside the shop all night just to get it a few hours before everyone else). I would hazard a guess that most of those 'hardcore' halo fans have never heard of Crysis.


----------



## Archangel

12-Gauge said:


> Having played Halo 3, I am almost certain that Crysis will be the superior game. It won't sell as well but, then again, mainstream popularity is usually the result of ignorance




lol?   Crysis isnt mainstream? what did you smoke? :x

all fps games are mainstream, because all those games play (pretty much) the same way.)   aim the midle of the screen towards an npc, hit the trigger.  halflife is like that, halo is, farcry is, bioshock is.   if you can play either of those games, you can easely play them all.
the only games that arnt mainstream would be stuff like Silent hunter games, Star Trek legacy etc.   but calling a fps not mainstream is like calling santa claus slim


----------



## 12-Gauge

> lol? halo is mainstream and Crysis isnt? what did you smoke? :x



Lol. By mainstream, I mean the kind of people who buy games based upon how good the advert on tv is.


----------



## Archangel

well,..   I'm curious what kind of advertising Crysis will get.   tbh, I dont know weither of them will be ther best, i'm fairly sure both will be good games, but neither of them brings really something new to the scene.

I mean,   halo 3 is a upgrade from halo 2.   but then, crysis is merely a upgrade from FarCry.   cant really say either of them is really original looking at it that way, no? 

in short, Bioshock wins,   just because of the fancy underwater 50's style city ^^


----------



## hermeslyre

I think Crysis will sell extremely well. I mean the PC gaming market is one of the biggest genres.. out of the 6 Billion dollar gaming industry, Pc gaming contributes about 1 Billion USD annually. And with PS2-3, Xbox and 360, gamecube and Wii, Ds and PSP, The PC gaming industry takes home more than it's fair share of the market. I know i've said PC gaming is below that of the consoles, but I was comparing the whole of consoles against one platform, the PC. Not fair on my part.

EDIT: PC gaming doesn't need TV Ads. Because the nature of computers, they need Internet ads and popularity. By all means Crysis has achieved this.


----------



## 12-Gauge

@ Archangel
I agree with you on the BioShock thing 

Btw, I think Crysis will be over-hyped too, it is, as you said, just another FarCry. I simply believe that it will be better than Halo 3.


----------



## Archangel

well, i can only add 1 point here.  (not sure if I said it already)  but i'm not going to get Crysis anyway (most likely),   simply because I dont think it would run nice on my pc anyway. 

just completed the Halo 3 campaign,  and I must say the story is quite nice.  (tough,. I dont really like the end)

and the bioshock thing was merely ment in terms of originallity.  I find the AI in Bioshock to be really stupid


----------



## hermeslyre

Archangel said:


> well, i can only add 1 point here.  (not sure if I said it already)  but i'm not going to get Crysis anyway (most likely),   simply because I dont think it would run nice on my pc anyway.



I think your just biased towards Crysis, truly!  Because i'm in the beta, and I know it's not a finalized version, far from it, But my *single* 7600gt can get medium-high settings. The designers have already stated a 7950gt can play it on close to maxed settings, two 78's in SLI surpass one 7950 AFAIK. If your rig can't Play crysis, I bite my foot off. Seriously.


----------



## Cheese

Archangel said:


> I mean,   halo 3 is a upgrade from halo 2.   but then, crysis is merely a upgrade from FarCry.   cant really say either of them is really original looking at it that way, no?



no, Far Cry 2 is an upgrade from Far cry. Crysis is different all together.


----------



## Kornowski

> The designers have already stated a 7950gt can play it on close to maxed settings



Fingers Crossed! 

I played Halo 3 today, and to be honest, I wasn't too impressed, it was just like all the others, the same thing, some new weapons and vehicles, that's it, didn't really like it...


----------



## 4NGU$

well i was rather impressed by halo 3 really enjoyed that 
great fun 
suppose that what i would be looking for tho bit less serious and a bit more fun


----------



## Kornowski

You liked it, I could tell  It didn't appeal to me, it's too repetative, I think Crysis will be miles better!


----------



## Archangel

Cheese said:


> no, Far Cry 2 is an upgrade from Far cry. Crysis is different all together.



whats different in Crysis than FarCry 2 then?  according to all the pic's i've seen its pretty much the same.


----------



## hermeslyre

Ah, but you're judging on likeness of the physical setting. Crysis involves AI teamates, Alien opponents (not all), Battlesuit gameplay (switching between super speed, super strength, super armor, and Camouflage), customizable weapons, and more. It holds it's similarities, but that's unavoidable considering it's a free-choice FPS set in the jungle, and because it's made by the same people that made Farcry.


----------



## 12-Gauge

Also, FarCry is about an ex-marine boat skipper who is hunted by mercenaries and must battle mutant monkeys on a tropical island owned by a sadistic German scientist. Crysis, on the other hand, is about a Delta Force operative investigating an alien mothership that has been found on a tropical island currently in the control of North Korean forces.

About from the jungle bit, they are worlds apart in terms of premise and story.


----------



## Archangel

12-Gauge said:


> Also, FarCry is about an ex-marine boat skipper who is hunted by mercenaries and must battle mutant monkeys on a tropical island owned by a sadistic German scientist. Crysis, on the other hand, is about a Delta Force operative investigating an alien mothership that has been found on a tropical island currently in the control of North Korean forces.
> 
> About from the jungle bit, they are worlds apart in terms of premise and story.



right..   and halo 3 is the same story as halo 1 and 2 repeated, thats why crysis is better by miles?  sorry, but I cant see the logic in your arguments.

I find it really funny to see people saying halo 3 is crap, because its actually a big release (wich is quite rare for a game). I gues it has to do with 'voting for the underdog' or so, I have no idea.   but I find it funny


----------



## kof2000

crysis ftw!


----------



## 12-Gauge

> right.. and halo 3 is the same story as halo 1 and 2 repeated



Well actually...yeah. Halo 3 is a direct sequel in a trilogy that has a single story runnig through all three. FarCry and Crysis are not direct sequels but rather spiritual successors and have completely different stories.


----------



## Red_5

Crysis all the way. 
Any how I thought this was a computerforum not a Halo3 geekgasm site.


----------



## kobaj

Red_5 said:


> Crysis all the way.
> Any how I thought this was a computerforum not a Halo3 geekgasm site.



Whats that supposed to mean. I dont see any other halo3 threads in the other sub-sections. Perhaps if it was being spammed everywhere. There are probably just as many crysis threads as there are halo3 ones.


----------



## Cheese

Archangel said:


> right..   and halo 3 is the same story as halo 1 and 2 repeated, thats why crysis is better by miles?  sorry, but I cant see the logic in your arguments.
> 
> I find it really funny to see people saying halo 3 is crap, because its actually a big release (wich is quite rare for a game). I gues it has to do with 'voting for the underdog' or so, I have no idea.   but I find it funny



logic is that Crysis and farcry are totally different. farcry and farcry 2 will be some what the same. except gameplay, setting, maybe character, helth system, AI, graphics and story. they are different.


----------



## Fooozball

Halo PC, one of the best games ever created. H2V is shit, aswell as H2. Not sure about H3.


----------



## hermeslyre

Cheese said:


> logic is that Crysis and farcry are totally different. farcry and farcry 2 will be some what the same. except gameplay, setting, maybe character, helth system, AI, graphics and story. they are different.



You do do know that the extant of which Crysis is different from Farcry.. Is to the same extant of which you just described Farcy 2 to farcry 1. lol. I do agree with  Archie in that they are very similar despite their differences. But at the same time I don't see anything different going on in the current gaming industry, Halo included. The game designers make what sells, and they are doing that. Consumers have yet to  put their foot down and utilize their profound ability to dictate what they want, with their wallets


----------



## Cheese

Project offset will be a whole new FPS genera all together. 1st epic fantasy.


----------



## hermeslyre

Oh yes, I posted the video to that, I remember. It has a tremendous amount of potential, I really can't wait to see what it becomes.


----------



## Archangel

hermeslyre said:


> You do do know that the extant of which Crysis is different from Farcry.. Is to the same extant of which you just described Farcy 2 to farcry 1. lol. I do agree with  Archie in that they are very similar despite their differences. But at the same time I don't see anything different going on in the current gaming industry, Halo included. The game designers make what sells, and they are doing that. Consumers have yet to  put their foot down and utilize their profound ability to dictate what they want, with their wallets




Amen to that


----------



## Archangel

Ok... someone just HAD to bring it up after quite some people played he demo... so might aswell be me ^^   who changed his/her oppinion on this matter?


----------



## hermeslyre

Yep, the demo's like a prettier farcry, albeit in a bigger "roam-area", and with more things to do. The suit powers are cool, but they still don't manage to set Crysis in a different ballpark than farcry.. It was still cool though, I had a bit of fun playing around in the sandbox 2 level editor. 

I probably won't get it. I can play it on medium, but just barely, plus my tastes are starting to lean more into the RPG area, then FPS, where they used to lie.. And that not to mention the fact that video games are expensive! Ouch.


----------



## Nutter

Crysis baby!!


----------



## 4NGU$

looking at the screens from the demo and hearing what you people have to say its halo 3 for me


----------



## treddstone

Considering that Crysis isn't out...I'm rather confused as to how people are formulating their decisions (demos aren't, imo, enough to really size up a game).

Saying that, H3 is legit.  Crysis looks legit.  We'll see which is better soon enough.


----------



## hermeslyre

The demo is the entire first level, and unlike a beta, it's an example of a retail, or very close to retail build. I'm going to be bold here, but I really don't think Crysis is going to pull a flip, and change it's shoes half way through. 

I got a feel for it, and I think it's a great game, but not one I really want.


----------



## Kornowski

> looking at the screens from the demo and hearing what you people have to say its halo 3 for me



Chris, you *HAVE* to come round and play it, you'll change your mind.

Halo 3, Pffft, just like Halo and Halo 2, except, Oh, more weapons and "prettier" graphics (still pretty bad to be honest)!

I can't stand Halo, the whole thing annoys me, people are addicted to tat!

... Just my opinion.


----------



## lovely?

man nobody is really giving halo3 much of a chance here are they? having played both, i actually fell in love with halo 3 lol its just a blast to play with 2 or 3 other guys on a bigscreen, just plain fun FTW


----------



## treddstone

Thats because this is *computer* forum.  Not xbox360 forum.  If we were on a microsoft or xbox forum, then I would guess the responses would be quite different.


----------



## Archangel

treddstone said:


> Thats because this is *computer* forum.  Not xbox360 forum.  If we were on a microsoft or xbox forum, then I would guess the responses would be quite different.




you know what a console is called here when translated literairy?  a game*computer*.  I say no more 




Kornowski said:


> Chris, you *HAVE* to come round and play it, you'll change your mind.
> 
> Halo 3, Pffft, just like Halo and Halo 2, except, Oh, more weapons and "prettier" graphics (still pretty bad to be honest)!
> 
> I can't stand Halo, the whole thing annoys me, people are addicted to tat!
> 
> ... Just my opinion.



just wondering... but, have you played it actually? =o
as for you cant stand it because people are addicted to it... well, i gues you dont like anything then, because there there are always people addicted to something ^^  (I gues you get my point  )


----------



## Kornowski

> just wondering... but, have you played it actually? =o
> as for you cant stand it because people are addicted to it... well, i gues you dont like anything then, because there there are always people addicted to something ^^ (I gues you get my point  )



Yeah, I've played Halo, Halo 2 and Halo 3, and I can't see a difference in them at all, I get Halo 3 shoved down my neck by my friends when I go out, I'm sick of it!

I don't not like it because people like it, I don't like it because it's all the same, nothing original...


----------



## Archangel

Kornowski said:


> I don't not like it because people like it, I don't like it because it's all the same, nothing original...



thats the feeling I've had for ages about like every game that was released the past.. well, 5 years now or so.   I mean, when is a game somethign new, and when isnt it?   I find it pretty hard to define.  I mean, when you look at it, all fps games are pretty much the same, just look at the target, and click.   tough, when I would make a statement like that, look at the reactions I'd get!


----------



## konzerte

I think crysis is better.... I like it.. and I don't like microsoft games...


----------



## Kornowski

I see what you mean Arch! 
I just don't think there's anything special about Halo, any of them really... Crysis, it's one of the first DX10 games, it's got a few cool new features, agreed, it's an FPS like many others out there, but I think it has the edge...


----------



## treddstone

Archangel said:


> you know what a console is called here when translated literairy?  a game*computer*.  I say no more




I'm not arguing with that, I'm just saying people come to this site for a reason....their interests lie with computers.  The same concept would apply to any other forum.  Obviously there are always those who have diverse interests, and those with unbiased opinions....I'm just saying results would likely be different somewhere else.  
Saying that, I am both a computer and xbox gamer.  Having recently played the Crysis demo, I can now say that both offer a lot to the consumer.  I like the strategic aspect of Crysis, and the skill requirement of Halo.  For example, in Crysis, I expect that one can excel with average aim as long as they can outmaneuver and out think their opponents.  With H3, at least in most cases, its so fast-paced that if one's aim isn't dead on, they're toast (assuming they're up against a decent opponent).  

Thats just my take....so far I enjoy both, and I'm excited for the release (but more excited for AoC  )

Botched the quote....oh well.


----------



## DirtyD86

halo 3 is halo with new weapons and maps, just like halo 2. crysis is a much better game IMO


----------



## Archangel

treddstone said:


> Having recently played the Crysis demo, I can now say that both offer a lot to the consumer.  I like the strategic aspect of Crysis, and the skill requirement of Halo.  For example, in Crysis, I expect that one can excel with average aim as long as they can outmaneuver and out think their opponents.  With H3, at least in most cases, its so fast-paced that if one's aim isn't dead on, they're toast (assuming they're up against a decent opponent).
> 
> Thats just my take....so far I enjoy both, and I'm excited for the release (but more excited for AoC  )



couldnt agree more   both are quite nice, my firt impression of crysis was pretty bad tough to be honest..   but after noticing you could have a lot of fun exploiting the terrain..   well, that made it quite different for me ^^



treddstone said:


> Botched the quote....oh well.



fixed that


----------



## Kornowski

> halo 3 is halo with new weapons and maps, just like halo 2. crysis is a much better game IMO



Somebody that agrees with me!


----------



## Kornowski

Does Crysis utilise both cores? The Demo?


----------



## DirtyD86

Kornowski said:


> Does Crysis utilise both cores? The Demo?





i remember reading an interview with the developer about this... he said crysis will take full advantage of CPUs having 2 or more cores


----------



## Kornowski

What about the demo, recon that does?


----------



## Archangel

cant you jsut check it?

and yea, halo 3 is pretty mcuh like halo 2 and 1, except for better physics, AI, grafics, more/different weapons with better balance, pickup-able turrets and usable items.    so yea, I agree, halo 3 is exacly the same as the previous game, good that Crysis is so completely different than Farcry, else there wouldnt be any new games around, now would there?


----------



## Kornowski

> cant you jsut check it?



How would I do that?


----------



## 4NGU$

Archangel said:


> cant you jsut check it?
> 
> and yea, halo 3 is pretty mcuh like halo 2 and 1, except for better physics, AI, grafics, more/different weapons with better balance, pickup-able turrets and usable items.    so yea, I agree, halo 3 is exacly the same as the previous game, good that Crysis is so completely different than Farcry, else there wouldnt be any new games around, now would there?



i quoted this because i liked it


----------



## Archangel

Kornowski said:


> How would I do that?



hmm..   what does tha task manager's cpu history says when you alt tab the demo?  (i can check later one, the G15 recognizes all cores in the performance monitor while playing it  )


----------



## Kornowski

Aye, Yeah, good thinking Arch, I'll check it out and let you know


----------



## hermeslyre

Just an FYI, the demo supports 2 threads simultaneously, but not 4. In other words dual-core, not yet quad.


----------



## Kornowski

Ah cool, Thanks Andy!
Considering it does, I thought it'd run better...


----------



## hermeslyre

How are you running it? I ran it medium, with some problems..

the beta drivers for Crysis (you have them? 169.04) are just that, remember. Performance might go up with matured drivers, well maybe...


----------



## Kornowski

I'm running it all on High @ 1024 x 760

I was hoping to have it on 1280 x 1024, but...

Do you have a link to the drivers please?

Nope, I have 163.44 drivers, so will the new Crysis ones be better?


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Crysis gets my vote and I haven't even played it.


And I'm a owner of Halo 3.....


----------



## hermeslyre

Sure thing,

http://www.nvidia.com/Download/betadrivers.aspx?lang=en-us

They should be better, but who know till you try!


----------



## Kornowski

Thanks Andy, I'll give them a go now and see how they are


----------



## yaMI pleHouY

R2_Shot_U said:


> halo 3 all the way for me.  For one the single player doesnt suck, cept maybe halo 2, but still it pushed you to see the ending so badly, that it set the series up for halo 3.  and according to bungie when they let the press see it, one of the press members said that the ending was perfect.  then aside from single player, theres multiplayer with xbox live and the map editor (forge), not to mention saved films which you can take screenshots from and upload them to bungie.net and do whatever you want with them.  Halo 3 will outlast any game.



This kid obviously seems like he isn't that computer savy, why would you suggest he mess with overclocking?


----------



## elhacko

i have just tryed the chrysis demo,yeah im soled,iloved the game.


----------

